# Halloween Candy/Food/Beverages - 2020



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Time to start enjoying what’s in stores in the way of halloween candy for this year...where there will be neighborhood ToTing or just family decorating and enjoying the season.

Saw these Hershey treats mentioned in my Apple News “Food Network” news story but was unable to locate it on FN’s website. Basically it said new items were already being shipped to stores so some places may already have them in stock. Here’s what was featured from Hershey:
































The Witches Brew Kit Kats were described as having a green marshmallow exterior BTW. The Vampire Kisses have a strawberry cream filling. The Fangs have a molded look like teeth and fangs.


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

Yum! Those look like fun. I'm not sure we're going to have TOT this year. I have toys and treat bags ready and will add some full sized candy bars and chip bags from Costco if/when they go on sale.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Super cute! Love the vampire fangs for sure! 🧛‍♀️


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

I love the_ idea _of the strawberry filled Kisses - but I have a feeling the flavor factor may not make it an annual fave. Looking forward to trying it nonetheless.


----------



## GraveyardQueen (Jul 9, 2011)

Okay these are so cool! I’m planning on filling witches hands with candy and figuring out a safe way to get them out in my building, and these are so perfect!


----------



## McCall72 (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm thinking of buying a cotton candy machine and making cotton candy for the kids this year. Anyone else done this with any success?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

I will have to try these out before I give them to TOT's.


----------



## MorganaMourning (Jun 10, 2014)

I want to try them all. Tough the Reeses will probably be my favorite.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

I want the witchy ones. Shocker.


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

Wow, I love these! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Gweede (Jun 20, 2015)

McCall72 said:


> I'm thinking of buying a cotton candy machine and making cotton candy for the kids this year. Anyone else done this with any success?


I haven't for Halloween but I bet it would be a big hit!


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow those look great. I will be looking for them especially the Witches Brew. That's my favorite candle too.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

Halloween candy popping up in Kroger and Sheetz stores. 
I need to check out Dollar General.


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

Bought these today hurray!!


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

When does everyone starting buying candy for the big night? I Always wait till the last week or so, I do not advise this haha.


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

IowaGuy said:


> When does everyone starting buying candy for the big night?


Ordinarily, I'd hit the Easter/Valentines clearance shelves at Wally World for non-holiday packaged long-lived candy like gummies, Nerds, Skittles, Dum-dum lollipops, etc and store them in a cool dry place. Those candies go into the treat bags along with small toys.

Then I'll wait for Costco or Sam's Club to put their 30 bar boxes of full-sized candy bars on sale for around $12-14 and add a box of assorted Wise chips. I buy the regular version - *not* the Halloween chips since the holiday packaged ones have half the product for the same price as regular.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Not exactly candy but dessert type and for Halloween:









This 'Hocus Pocus' Cookie Dough Will Put A Spell On Your Sweet Tooth


Amok! Amok! Amok!




www.delish.com













Pillsbury Ghost And Pumpkin Shape Sugar Cookie Dough Is Back And It's Safe To Eat Raw


Because cookie dough tastes better in fun shapes.




www.delish.com


----------



## Michael__Myers (Sep 8, 2019)

IowaGuy said:


> When does everyone starting buying candy for the big night? I Always wait till the last week or so, I do not advise this haha.


I usually buy the candy around the 2nd week of October and put together the goodie bags the weekend before Halloween, depending on what day Halloween falls on. So with it being a Saturday this year, I'll prepare the goodie bags the weekend of the 24th/25th.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

I've been to Wal-Mart, Target, Safeway and Fred Meyer...and no one has any food/candy except those ready to bake ghost and pumpkin cookies (which was at Target). idk how other people are finding stuff...my stores always seem so slow!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

AstorReinhardt said:


> I've been to Wal-Mart, Target, Safeway and Fred Meyer...and no one has any food/candy except those ready to bake ghost and pumpkin cookies (which was at Target). idk how other people are finding stuff...my stores always seem so slow!


I haven't found anything except the Franken cups, which of course just taste like regular Reeses but was still fun to find. I want those hocus pocus cookies and the witchs brew kit kat. I'm still on the hunt


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

A few years ago Sam’s Club had potion bottles. I missed them and would love to find something like that


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Something else to look for:









Oh My Gourd — These Crispy Milano Cookies Are Layered With Pumpkin Spice and Chocolate


The pumpkin spice dessert season has arrived and we are HERE for it.




www.popsugar.com


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Was looking to see if anyone posted new stuff the past week on YouTube & found someone that videoed Sam's this week & showed that 62 oz. container of Ghoul Mix M&M's. On-line shows $10.98 so not bad but not the best price for bulk. Right next to it was bulk Reeses Franken Cups. On-line shows $16.08 for 24 pack which for full size would be a good buy.


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

I wonder if candy companies and stores are hedging their bets against mass TOT cancellations and won't be putting out nearly the volume and variety as they would usually do.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

boo who? said:


> I wonder if candy companies and stores are hedging their bets against mass TOT cancellations and won't be putting out nearly the volume and variety as they would usually do.


Thought the same thing but wonder how much is made in advance like wholesale decor? If it was made or supplies ordered before the pandemic hit, they would have to try & sell it. Some candy is dated out pretty far. I have an unopened bag of Twizzlers from last year that are "best if used by" this Nov.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Another observation, why do individually wrapped Twizzlers (Strawberry) not taste the same as the normal bag of same flavor? I don't like the individual ones for some reason.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Anyone found anything yet? I look for those hocus pocus cookies everywhere I go but so far no luck. Franken cups seem to be everywhere now.


----------



## Industen (Oct 12, 2006)

Yodlei said:


> Another observation, why do individually wrapped Twizzlers (Strawberry) not taste the same as the normal bag of same flavor? I don't like the individual ones for some reason.


Just twizzlers in general I feel taste different. Like they added more wax or reduced the syrup. Same with some chocolate.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Normally I start buying in late September, most of what I buy gets put out at the lobby desk where I work but I don’t know if I will be allowed to this year.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

I haven't found any Halloween candy or treats at all. I keep seeing people finding them but as per usual, my stores are refusing to stock anything right now. This year has been worse then usual for finding limited edition junk food/candy. My stores are pretty slow (and sometimes they NEVER get stuff in) but this year has been so much worse.


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

Yodlei said:


> Another observation, why do individually wrapped Twizzlers (Strawberry) not taste the same as the normal bag of same flavor? I don't like the individual ones for some reason.


 I've noticed that with Oreos as well. The bulk boxes with sleeves of cookies at Costco along with the snack-sized Oreos don't taste the same as the regular packages.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Sooo every time I go to the store I check to see if they have any of the new candy/cookies ect. Well today I found the witchs brew kit kat ! Yep there it was at dollar general and guess what....I don't like them, hate them really lol. So hopefully we get to give out candy this year cause I have to get rid of it some how lol cute package though, purple with green witch on front.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

boo who? said:


> I wonder if candy companies and stores are hedging their bets against mass TOT cancellations and won't be putting out nearly the volume and variety as they would usually do.


You know, if stores just cut in HALF what they usually put out, there would STILL be a metric ton of candy in most stores. That's the one thing that stores seem to invest in heavily even if they don't do a lot of decor.


----------



## James O'Lantern (Aug 9, 2020)

I haven't fond anything new yet this year. One Walmart I visited had the Frankencup display but just had the regular pumpkin-shaped Reese cups.


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

My Walgreens put out about six feet of Halloween, with three of it being candy. None of the new for 2020 stuff, but it's coming, even if it is later than usual for candy.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Industen said:


> Just twizzlers in general I feel taste different. Like they added more wax or reduced the syrup. Same with some chocolate.


The normal pack doesn't taste any different to me but then again, I don't eat them a lot...go in spurts. However, when Fannie Mae was local, it was better than some of the stuff they have now. Not sure what changed..still good though.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

boo who? said:


> I've noticed that with Oreos as well. The bulk boxes with sleeves of cookies at Costco along with the snack-sized Oreos don't taste the same as the regular packages.


Good to know as Oreos are my favorite...original or Double Stuff only. Not into those weird flavors. Try not to buy since I can kill off a row in 1 sitting. Few times a year but do buy the orange Halloween ones.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Anyone in IL near (or want to travel to) Tinley Park, Oaklawn or Lansing OR soon Schererville, IN & never heard of Greco Candy & Nuts should check them out. They are CHEAP & awesome. Many old time candies you don't see much anymore & lots of Brach's you can mix & match. (Remember those neopolitan, coconut thingys?) Fill a bag for ??$. Saw those blue crystal jawbreakers before & know a lot of people when I was young liked Atomic Fireballs. Also have Pop Rocks, Zotz, Pixie Sticks, candy cigarettes, etc. I don't particularly like jelly beans but I love Jelly Belly's Buttered Popcorn & is only $6.99 a pound...over $10 anywhere else I've seen. Also double dipped dark chocolate covered almonds...again dirt cheap (can't recall amount but know it was cheaper (& fresher) that buying a bag of almonds in store. Also have the dbl dip choc in pecans, peanuts & cashews & all nuts in raw, toasted & salted or not. Foil pumpkins....almost anything you can imagine. No website that I see but does have a Facebook page. Haven't heard of sponge candy in quite some time but a sale going on now.


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

Yodlei said:


> Oreos are my favorite...original or Double Stuff only... Try not to buy since I can kill off a row in 1 sitting.


Double Stuuuuuuff! They don't survive 24 hours in my house. I also like the mint Oreos and dip them in melting chocolate and decorate as Christmas gifts.

LOOOVE all those old timey candies too. I'd forgotten all about those coconut Nepolitans. Mary Janes, Bit-o-Honey, Bullseyes Caramel Creams, Circus Peanuts... I even like those dreaded black and orange wrapped peanut butter chews. If I ever get to IL - Greco Candy & Nuts will be on the must-go list.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

If anyone is near Auburn, WA...the Albertsons down there was putting candy out yesterday and they do have the Witches Brew Kit Kats, Vampire Kisses and the Zombie Skittles from last year (obviously they're this years batch lol).

They also had the Apple Pie Kit Kat display up...filled with normal Kit Kats...ugh lol. I haven't found those yet...still on the hunt for the Cookies and Creme teeth and the Frank Reese's.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Just back from Walmart & no Halloween candy yet....or anything Halloween for that matter. Some fall.


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

I found the Witches Brew Kit Kats at CVS. They taste like rice krispy treats to me. I prefer the chocolate ones, but these aren't bad.


----------



## Nebulosus (Aug 28, 2019)

Hello all! Is there a thread going where people post about each year's new Halloween and/or autumn-related candies, sodas, and other foods? Not necessarily recipes, but stuff like VooDew Mountain Dew, and Haunted Tropics Candy Corn?


----------



## GraveyardQueen (Jul 9, 2011)

Hi there no food, just candy, but check this bit out Halloween Candy - 2020


----------



## Nebulosus (Aug 28, 2019)

Thanks!!


----------



## Nebulosus (Aug 28, 2019)

AstorReinhardt said:


> If anyone is near Auburn, WA...the Albertsons down there was putting candy out yesterday and they do have the Witches Brew Kit Kats, Vampire Kisses and the Zombie Skittles from last year (obviously they're this years batch lol).
> 
> They also had the Apple Pie Kit Kat display up...filled with normal Kit Kats...ugh lol. I haven't found those yet...still on the hunt for the Cookies and Creme teeth and the Frank Reese's.


Hey, I'm near Tacoma! 🥳🎃 I haven't been going out to stores hardly at all, getting groceries delivered, but I will be sure to check via Instacart from our local Albertsons!!


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Saw these guys s at my local Albertsons


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Went to Walmart and almost nothing in the seasonal food or seasonal decor area. They had the bulk bags of normal candy bars for ToTs, and some Autumn/harvest stuff on an end cap near the "back to school" stuff. I guess it's still too early for Walmart which is weird.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I saw these guys in my local Safeway grocery store.


----------



## NH708 (Jun 23, 2012)

And now there is this treat to be on the lookout for....










Seriously. A flavor review can be found here. Sold at Walgreens


----------



## NH708 (Jun 23, 2012)

Some other new fall candies/treats.






























































I'm not sure what makes those cookies Hocus Pocus themed beyond the packaging. And yet, I want....

Also some decorating kits from Walmart


----------



## James O'Lantern (Aug 9, 2020)

I have yet to any of these sadly haha. But I'm gonna keep searching, especially for those tropical candy corns.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I want those maple cream Fudge Stripe cookies. I love maple flavor. Just bought maple coffee and I love it


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

McCall72 said:


> I'm thinking of buying a cotton candy machine and making cotton candy for the kids this year. Anyone else done this with any success?


This might be the wrong year for cotton candy or any other open candy option. Parents start off a bit freaked about apples, cookies, and other exposed treats because of all the urban legends surrounding them. Add to that a pandemic that tells us to avoid contact and socially distance, and something on a stick that you hand to kids becomes problematic. We usually have hot dogs on Halloween night for the adults and older kids. We won't this year. Our little hot dog stand will be wheeled out again when a food cart doesn't pose the risks it does now. All our treats will be pre-bagged and set aside for weeks before the big day.

That said, I have worked a cotton candy machine before. There is a learning curve, especially for those little home use ones. If you're set on the idea, use your chosen machine well before Halloween. You're going to need time to figure out how it works and grow comfortable with the routine. Remember, that making them looks really cool at the fair, but they take time to make. That's why you see many vendors now selling their cotton candy in premade bags, and even the most old fashioned of vendors are making up dozens of the cones in advance. It's almost impossible to make them on demand if you're trying to get folks in and out quickly.


----------



## NH708 (Jun 23, 2012)

James O'Lantern said:


> I have yet to any of these sadly haha. But I'm gonna keep searching, especially for those tropical candy corns.


CandyHunter found them at Walgreens. IDK if they are exclusive there, but the Thanksgiving flavor is. Seems like Walgreens has the lock on the Brachs flavors.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

The Hocus Pocus cookies are sadly just a repackaging of their kinda gross Monster Mix cookies. I really don't care for the cookies, which is odd since I like peanut butter. However I will be grabbing them this year for the package alone (I collect food packages if they're limited edition...don't ask).

I'm going to warn people from buying the Great Value baking kits. They look awesome and are a bit fun to make but the end product doesn't taste good at all. I bought pretty much the whole line of their Halloween baking kits last year and nothing I made tasted good. It's all very subpar quality stuff. You're better off buying name brand mixes and DIYing some stuff on your own.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

AstorReinhardt, why are the Monster Mix cookies gross? I really want the Hocus Pocus ones , haven't found them yet but not sure its worth it if they are gross? did they have a weird flavor? texture ?


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

disembodiedvoice said:


> AstorReinhardt, why are the Monster Mix cookies gross? I really want the Hocus Pocus ones , haven't found them yet but not sure its worth it if they are gross? did they have a weird flavor? texture ?


The flavor was off. I mean I know it's a peanut butter cookie but maybe it was the peanut butter they used...but it was just weird tasting. Thankfully I had people I could pawn the cookies off onto last year...this year I don't lol.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Well thats disappointing. If I find them I guess I'll try them anyway, maybe they started using a different PB....one can hope. Thanks for the heads up though, this way I won't be so disappointed if they suck and pleasantly surprised if they don't lol


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Went out on a Fall / Halloween hunt today, not for anything specific just something....anything. Its almost Sept and I've seen so very little. I know its Covid making things weird but still....lets get with the program !
I picked up a few things just so my trip wouldn't be completely disappointing , got some of the Vampire Kisses, some Caramel Apple Mallowcremes ( like the pumpkins only apples) and some mini candy corn buncha crunch


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I picked up a few things just so my trip wouldn't be completely disappointing , got some of the Vampire Kisses, some Caramel Apple Mallowcremes


I hope I don't get in trouble for this from those who collect said candies, but dang, those all look like they would taste horrible. I don't think coating artificial strawberry creme in chocolate can save it from being disgusting, and I like most artificially flavored strawberry things. Caramel Apple flavored anything is usually off unless it's an actual caramel apple. A candy corn that's supposed to taste like a turkey dinner... the list goes on and on. I love Halloween, but some of the specialty candies that come out this time of the year seem suitable only if you never open the bag.

I will stick with the traditional candies wrapped up for the season, and watch to see if anyone gives a thumbs up to any of these weirder sweets. We believe there is a sacred contract between candy and the purchaser that requires we eat the candy, not collect it. And a candy that simply just looks gross from the git go will never go in our shopping cart. We care too much about the sanctity of candy to sacrifice them to the maw of our garbage bin.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

I haven't seen the Caramel Apple Mellowcremes or the Mini Candy Corn & Buncha Crunch before...I'll need to keep an eye open for those.


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

ScareyCarrie said:


> I will have to try these out before I give them to TOT's.


You'd better try Lots of them!!! Lol


----------



## restingWITCHface (Sep 27, 2013)

I tried to find something new or interesting for candy but it was the usual along with the franken cups already mentioned.
I dont think these are new this year or anything but i thought i would add pictures. Oreos were discussed earlier up-thread, I also LOVE Oreos and am thinking perhaps I will get these little mini packs as part of a goody bag


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

AstorReinhardt said:


> I haven't seen the Caramel Apple Mellowcremes or the Mini Candy Corn & Buncha Crunch before...I'll need to keep an eye open for those.


I actually like both, the buncha crunch is the better of the 2. the caramel apple things were at walgreens and the bunch crunch at kroger


----------



## BromBonez (Aug 10, 2020)

I love this thread. I collect Halloween novelty candy, especially any with plastic toys. Here are two I found at Michael’s. Most of the stores put a big Halloween candy section by the registers.

The ghost ring in cloche is amazing and also blinks. Only $1.50! Definitely added to my collection. Won’t ever eat. 

The M&Ms are actually tasty, like a dark crunchy chocolate cake flavor. And best part is their shapes are all deformed, hence them being called Creepy.


----------



## BromBonez (Aug 10, 2020)

You can get actual Sam lollipops at Spirit. The quality of these are better than last years, but I can’t attest to the ingredients or yummyness of them.









You can also get Sam prop pops. Very well made and big, about 13-14”


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Not sure how I feel about these more adult treats and drinks.


----------



## BromBonez (Aug 10, 2020)

Here’s the display to those ghost bling rings in the cloche. You can find them at Michael’s.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

AstorReinhardt said:


> The flavor was off. I mean I know it's a peanut butter cookie but maybe it was the peanut butter they used...but it was just weird tasting. Thankfully I had people I could pawn the cookies off onto last year...this year I don't lol.


A lot of those pre-portioned, ready-to-bake cookies taste off, not just the Halloween ones. I mostly buy them for the kids in my life because 1)they're easy & 2)they don't know good cookies from bad cookies really & 3)they always have cute shapes, like those Pilsbury ones that have a ghost or pumpkin in the middle. I also will keep the packaging from one box a year.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

found one of the apple pie kit kats today at walmart. They had a display up but it was filled with regular kit kats, I dug through the pile and found this one lone apple pie. Doesn't sound that good to me but I'm a glutton for punishment, I also bought those Turkey dinner candy corn....


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Well I was wrong, Apple Pie Kit Kat is actually good. sort of tastes like apple pie, pleasant surprise


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

I found limited edition kit kat birthday cake. Not really fall candy. There was a bag of pumpkin pie kit kat which I bought. I may have bought that kind before & probably hate them. I'm just happy to find my candy corn today. There was candy corn shaped like pumpkins too.


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

Halloween or not, I can't wait to try those mint Kit Kats.


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

Speaking of Kit Kats, does anybody remember a candy bar called Sprint? That first bite of Kit Kat always reminds me of Sprint bars. But then I'm old enough to remember the original taste of Hershey bars.


----------



## BromBonez (Aug 10, 2020)

boo who? said:


> Speaking of Kit Kats, does anybody remember a candy bar called Sprint? That first bite of Kit Kat always reminds me of Sprint bars. But then I'm old enough to remember the original taste of Hershey bars.


🥳🍫 Never had these, but they look good, and very 80s.


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

I remember the Sprint bars with the gold/red label.


----------



## restingWITCHface (Sep 27, 2013)

I thought Twix was the only candy bar with a cookie crunch....


----------



## Michael__Myers (Sep 8, 2019)

deva said:


> I thought Twix was the only candy bar with a cookie crunch....







Correct


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Last time I found a display for those Apple Pie Kit Kats it was full of normal ones...I even dug through it to make sure :/


----------



## BromBonez (Aug 10, 2020)

I’ve always been partial to vintage Halloween candy ads. Today’s candy, although fun, does seem to lack some of the character and whimsical nature of the past.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

I found some maple creme oreos & m&m's with glow in the dark packages at target. They also had the herseys cookies & creme fangs.


----------



## Nebulosus (Aug 28, 2019)

Brombonez said:


> I’ve always been partial to vintage Halloween candy ads. Today’s candy, although fun, does seem to lack some of the character and whimsical nature of the past.


I think it's because the vast majority of Halloween advertisements, for candy and everything else, are focused on licensed characters now. We're being fed the same characters year after year. Don't get me wrong, I love some of those characters, but I wanna see new stuff I haven't seen before, in styles I haven't seen before, etc.


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

Mmm, I might just have to brave Target for the Maple Creme oreos. Those are some of my favorites.

I might be alone in this, but I really like the cats on the Kit Kat packaging. Not enough to forgive the year I had to unload some ungodly number of boxes of KitKats at work because someone in corporate decided they were the most popular Halloween candy, but still, the art is cute.


----------



## BromBonez (Aug 10, 2020)

Nebulosus said:


> I think it's because the vast majority of Halloween advertisements, for candy and everything else, are focused on licensed characters now. We're being fed the same characters year after year. Don't get me wrong, I love some of those characters, but I wanna see new stuff I haven't seen before, in styles I haven't seen before, etc.


I agree. There is some cool stuff out there, but originality would be a breath of (ghoulish) fresh air.

Look at these older Pez, how neat and interesting.









The 2020 Pez seem like they’re just dialing it in now 😭


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

I remember those liquid-filled wax witches. Thanks for the trip down Memory Lane!


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Found a bunch of candy and junk food at my Walmart the other day. Including this year's VooDew flavor. I got two bottles. Still no Halloween Oreo's, Cookies & Cream Fangs, Pumpkin Pie Pop-Tarts, Monster Cereals, or a few other things that are still on my list but I did get the basics like Pumpkin Pie Kit Kats, Reese's Bats and some various candy corn flavors to help me try to like candy corn more then I do (I really dislike the stuff lol).


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Has anyone found the Hocus Pocus cookies yet? Or the Maple Fudge Stripes ( not sure what to call them...Keebler Elves) I want some of the VooDew as well. I don't like the flavor much but I love the label.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Mix Brach's Candy Corn with Planters ******* Peanuts & tastes just like a Payday candy bar. I can do without candy corn unless eaten this way.

Walmart had the Halloween Oreos in display in aisle & weren't where the other flavors were.

Von Maur has Halloween candy from Long Grove Confectionery & Jewel (around here in IL) carries their Nonpariels with the orange sprinkles for Halloween & they are delicious. Want some of the Dark Choc Broken Broomsticks & the Milk Choc Pumpkin.



https://www.vonmaur.com/Results.aspx?md=b&br=209&rt=1&vss=y


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

Has anyone seen Sour Patch Kids Zombie kids (The packages of orange and purple) or Hershey Caramel Apples anywhere?


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Not sure how I feel about these more adult treats and drinks.
> 
> View attachment 735402


Had a Pumpkin Spice Lat


Brombonez said:


> I’ve always been partial to vintage Halloween candy ads. Today’s candy, although fun, does seem to lack some of the character and whimsical nature of the past.
> 
> View attachment 735989
> View attachment 735993
> ...


Wonderful old ads. I remember some of them. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

I have been looking for those maple striped keebler cookies as well ....so far no luck! I found the reese's cups that are 1/2 green as well as the kit kats that are green. At first I thought I liked the kit kats thought they kind of reminded me of those circus animal frosted cookies minus the sprinkles but the second one I ate I thought what are you thinking.....these things are not very good! shipping them off to the grandkids  Some of those old labels bring back some good memories!


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Yes! Some of the best candies are the older ones. I remember there was one that came in a clear cellophane wrapper and it was a little white rectangle with brown stripes that tasted like the inside of a butterfinger. No clue what that candy is but I was always thrilled to find it in my bag.


----------



## Labfreak7 (Oct 31, 2019)

Nebulosus said:


> I think it's because the vast majority of Halloween advertisements, for candy and everything else, are focused on licensed characters now. We're being fed the same characters year after year. Don't get me wrong, I love some of those characters, but I wanna see new stuff I haven't seen before, in styles I haven't seen before, etc.


I think it is also that those ads came from the minds of artists, and were hand drawn. They were art. Nowadays, the same ads are probably computer generated, and lack the imagination and vision that the old artists had.


----------



## Jeremy7 (Aug 9, 2020)

Meadow said:


> Yes! Some of the best candies are the older ones. I remember there was one that came in a clear cellophane wrapper and it was a little white rectangle with brown stripes that tasted like the inside of a butterfinger. No clue what that candy is but I was always thrilled to find it in my bag.


You mean Atkinson's Peanut Butter Bars? I concur, those are awesome.


----------



## BromBonez (Aug 10, 2020)

I may be late to this, but has anyone tried the mini Pumpkin Pie Kit Kat’s? Wow-they’re actually darn good. (Sorry trick or treaters, I won’t be letting these Kats out of their bag. 🤫)

Ironically as much as I love candy imagery and Halloween candyana, I don’t really eat much candy other than a nice piece of dark chocolate here and there...but these I’ll eat!

It’s a very creamy and spiced pumpkin pie flavor; the added crunch seals the deal.

A must if you are a pumpkin pie or PSL lover. Put in the fridge, they’re good cold too.
(Purchased @ Target)


----------



## BromBonez (Aug 10, 2020)

ceo418 said:


> Has anyone seen Sour Patch Kids Zombie kids (The packages of orange and purple) or Hershey Caramel Apples anywhere?


I saw these at Target in their big Halloween candy section. I like the old timey candy parlor vibe they gave the section this year.

I think I even saw the zombie patch kids in individual funsize packs to hand out.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Jeremy7 said:


> You mean Atkinson's Peanut Butter Bars? I concur, those are awesome.


YES! Had to google them to confirm that’s what they were. Who knew?!?! Thank you!


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

Brombonez said:


> I saw these at Target in their big Halloween candy section. I like the old timey candy parlor vibe they gave the section this year.
> 
> I think I even saw the zombie patch kids in individual funsize packs to hand out.


Okay. I've seen them at Target in past years but haven't seen them yet at any of the Targets I've been to, although maybe not all the candy is out yet.


----------



## BromBonez (Aug 10, 2020)

Some more vintage candy ads that are a real treat. Threw in some other Halloween goodies that are too fun to pass up.


















































I

















Sorry, I had to throw in the Weeny Witch. For those who don’t know, she her own Halloween party idea booklets. It’s defacto 50s insanity, and I’m here for it. 

The paper masks found in them are still some of the best ephemera. Think about it: A hot dog, dressed as a witch, made annual Halloween party books for 4-5 years in a row(???) It’s a little gross and kind of awesome. 🤢 🥳


----------



## Nebulosus (Aug 28, 2019)

Brombonez said:


> Some more vintage candy ads that are a real treat. Threw in some other Halloween goodies that are too fun to pass up.
> View attachment 736935
> 
> 
> The paper masks found in them are still some of the best ephemera. Think about it: A hot dog, dressed as a witch, made annual Halloween party books for 4-5 years in a row(???) It’s a little gross and kind of awesome. 🤢 🥳


 This is great, fantastic bunch of old ads. The Chuckles one is making me nostalgic af, that was the same candy (the ones in the 5-piece strips) my mom used to get for me at the drive-in theatre when I was very young. I liked them all but the black licorice one and it was the only one I didn't much care for - weird enough because today it's one of my faves.


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

Nebulosus said:


> The Chuckles one is making me nostalgic...


As a kid, I would only eat the red and purple Chuckles and threw the rest away. Decades later, not much has changed. I still toss out green, yellow and orange Starbursts, lollipops, Lifesavers, Jolly Ranchers...


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

Found spot for witchs brew kit kat but it was empty. Picked up flaming hot bag of bones by cheetos for my daughter since she likes flaming hot cheetos & I like Halloween themed food.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Eeewww I hated Chuckles but Dad loved them.

Walmart had a box of 14 full sized Reeses FrankenCups for $12 & change.

I like 3 Muskateers & liked when Target carried Muskafears year before last. Didn't see them last year. Nugat didn't really look red to me but at least it was something with Halloween flair. Saw lots of Glow In The Dark stuff at Walgreens...Snickers, M&M's, etc.


----------



## crazyhalloweenguy (Dec 30, 2015)

My sister found Voo Dew at speedway gas stations and walmart This year. Seems way easier to find then last year. Speedway had a whole section filled. I got 6.....


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Just out on the AP. No more Halloween Ghost, Bat, Monster or Pumpkin Peeps this year, none of any kind (or christmas or valentines day for that matter). Read it and weep mashmellow fans. 









Harshmallow: Virus prompts pause for Peeps holiday treats


BETHLEHEM, Pa. (AP) — Peeps treats are going on hiatus for several months — another consequence of the coronavirus pandemic. Just Born Quality Confections said it won’t be producing the popular marshmallow sweets for Halloween, Christmas or Valentine’s Day as the Bethlehem, Pennsylvania-based...




apnews.com


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

peeeeeeeeps!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Another news story on it. Loved the purple cats...😫 From this news story it sounds like they stopped production in May so if you find anything on the shelf consider yourself lucky.









No Halloween or Christmas PEEPS this year due to coronavirus


The makers of PEEPS say production issues due to COVID-19 and safety measures forced them to focus on 2021 seasonal production instead of 2020.




www.10tv.com


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Just saw that on the news myself. They are cute but I'm not crying. I've been really craving some good ole fresh carmel corn lately. Not worth driving an hour away to get it (yet anyway). ha ha


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

The monster peeps are so cute.


----------



## Michael__Myers (Sep 8, 2019)

My #1 fall snack preference every year lol


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I also found the Hocus Pocus cookies at Walmart on Friday. Like someone said on here they aren't the greatest. We can eat them, they aren't terrible but if not for the HP package, wouldn't buy them again. The oat part makes them very dry and the flavor is sort of flat.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

OOOHH I also bought those turkey dinner candy corn, not that anyone else would buy these but if you are thinking about it just for kicks....don't ....run....run very far. YUCK! I threw them away.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

If anyone likes gummies or has kids/grands that like them , these are some of the best I've had. I get them every year. This is the smaller bag 12oz , is 3.99, there is a larger bag , I can't remember how much it is but the larger bags have some gummies that are covered in sugar....I love these, the sugar makes them extra yummy. Forget about the unhealthy bit lol
Can be found at TJM, Homegood, Marshalls


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

No peeps? Eh no great loss there...not a fan of them.

I still need to get my butt to Target and Walgreens to grab the last bits of candy I need. Well that and other snacks like the Monster Cereals and such. Going out tomorrow (I hope) to get a new phone (mines old and not working right!) so maybe I can swing by Walgreens if not Target. All my money is going towards the food this year...nothings really popped out to me for decor...which is fine I guess. No room anyways!


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

disembodiedvoice said:


> OOOHH I also bought those turkey dinner candy corn, not that anyone else would buy these but if you are thinking about it just for kicks....don't ....run....run very far. YUCK! I threw them away.


I was curious!


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

disembodiedvoice said:


> View attachment 737145
> View attachment 737146


Kinda grossed out when I saw the picture of the Twinkies. That center reminds me of ham salad; not pumpkin spice & thought "what would that taste like?". ha ha ha. 
I like some of the pumpkin spice stuff if it is very mild but many things are just too overpowering.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Yodlei said:


> Kinda grossed out when I saw the picture of the Twinkies. That center reminds me of ham salad; not pumpkin spice & thought "what would that taste like?". ha ha ha.
> I like some of the pumpkin spice stuff if it is very mild but many things are just too overpowering.


lol yeah I can't vouch for these. I didn't buy them , just took the pic but I agree they don't look appetizing.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

joossa said:


> I was curious!


please remember what it did to the cat


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

The donuts don't really look special to me , I guess they think putting fall leaves on the bag and saying limited edition make them " fall flavored". 
the cookies are cute.
I bought both but haven't tried yet


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Where are you finding all this stuff,* disembodiedvoice?*


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I want to find those Halloween Circus Animal cookies, yet.
Found some VooDew...just love that flavor, even if I don't care much for regular Mt. Dew. We have, also, been collecting up all my fave and the new candies.
Has anyone seen the Hersheys Caramel Apple chocolates or the Caramel Apple Milky Way?? I can't find them.









Love seeing all if the older candies and vintage/retro pictures! I used to love those wax liquid filled things. I never saw Halloween ones, though!!!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

joossa said:


> Where are you finding all this stuff,* disembodiedvoice?*


All my recent pics are from Target.

Those gross turkey dinner candy corn are from Walgreens so just keep driving when you see one of those....head to Target instead


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

WitchyKitty said:


> I want to find those Halloween Circus Animal cookies, yet.
> Found some VooDew...just love that flavor, even if I don't care much for regular Mt. Dew. We have, also, been collecting up all my fave and the new candies.
> Has anyone seen the Hersheys Caramel Apple chocolates or the Caramel Apple Milky Way?? I can't find them.
> View attachment 737249
> ...


Thats such a nice looking haul !! I love the Vampire Kisses, my favorite thing so far this year. The Voodew is good too. I like it much better than last years. Animal cookies are at Target.
Noooo , I haven't seen any of the Hershey caramel apples chocolates, they are also one of my favs but I haven't seen them anywhere.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Walmart just got the 6 pack bottles of VooDew in! We grabbed a couple, since they were only 2.88, compared to almost $2 for one out of the cooler.
We think they taste the same as last year, but we could be wrong. Still love it, either way!


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

I found halloween circus animals, witchs brew kit & halloween shaped pretzels at target. I'm also looking for the hersey caramel apples. Its a fave of mine & 2 of my kids. If anyone sees them please share.


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

Yeah, I'm looking for the Hershey caramel apples...was hoping they'd be with the fall-decorated Kisses and Kit Kats. They're so good and I usually enjoy them all fall, until after Thanksgiving! The circus animals are good.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm pretty sure the VooDew is a new flavor. Its called VooDew 2 this year so that sounds like it's supposed to be different. My guess is candy apple but not sure, my daughter said caramel apple.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I'm pretty sure the VooDew is a new flavor. Its called VooDew 2 this year so that sounds like it's supposed to be different. My guess is candy apple but not sure, my daughter said caramel apple.


Hey! It does have a different picture than last year! I didn't realize it until you said something, but the guy on the front is holding up two skeletal fingers, I'm guessing to mean "2".
I guess I can't fully remember what last year's tasted like...I thought some kind of white candy, like a white DumDum or Lifesaver or such, even though they said it was candy corn...it still tastes like some kind of candy or candied treat, so maybe that's why we thought it was the same. Now I'm going to have to keep trying to figure out the slight taste difference and what it is, lol.
I just read that they said the label, last year, gave away the flavor, as it was mostly orange and white...this year, there is mostly red and green, so you could be right and it could be candied apple, which would give me the candy taste we still taste in it. Huh. Whaddaya know? Lol. I still like it!


----------



## BromBonez (Aug 10, 2020)

I don’t know if anyone’s on the West coast, or has a See’s Candies near them, but they’re big in California.

They started putting out their Halloween treats. Haven’t seen any candy dish yet, hopefully they make another one this year.

Had to buy a few JOL tin lollipop covers 🎃🤓


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

BromBonez said:


> I don’t know if anyone’s on the West coast, or has a See’s Candies near them, but they’re big in California.
> 
> They started putting out their Halloween treats. Haven’t seen any candy dish yet, hopefully they make another one this year.
> 
> ...


Love all of that! I've never seen those, before.


----------



## restingWITCHface (Sep 27, 2013)

BromBonez
Those are little tin covers on the JOL lollipops?? I love those, the styling and coloring is perfect, And the candy dish from last year as well.

I am getting excited looking through all of the trick-or-treat single-serve type snacks offered. I browsed Target's offering online and am tempted to just do a big order pick up (or drive up) Since getting into the store has been difficult lately and I'm avoiding it just a bit if I can. The Target near me showed that they had things in stock like individual trick or treat pretzels, granola bars, gummies etc. I may do a combo of those things with the traditional reeses, candy bars, blow pops and little fillers like cheapie candies and glow bracelets. 
We have such a wide range of numbers of TOTs, it can be only 5 or more like 60+ and im sure this year will be a smaller number so I think we may just set out a fun festive table with treat bags. I see so many goodies I want to put into them that Im almost contemplating using the brown paper lunch bags to hold it all.
*All of this to ask a question *Do many find that they wished that they offered or are specifically asked for the allergen free treats? I dont know if i should make a few special bags.


----------



## BromBonez (Aug 10, 2020)

WitchyKitty said:


> Love all of that! I've never seen those, before.



See’s Candies is a tradition. It’s one of the oldest candy shops in the USA still in operation.

Obviously Halloween, Christmas, and Valentines are their big dates. It isn’t Halloween without a visit to See’s.

Little trivia: all those chocolates that you saw in that I love Lucy episode where she is struggling with the chocolate conveyor belt, all from See’s. It was Lucy’s favorite chocolates, and one of the original shops , that’s still there, was just a few blocks from the studio where they filmed the show.





















































Here’s a link to their online Halloween shop that just went up yesterday.




__





Halloween Candy & Chocolates | Halloween Gifts | See's Candies


This Halloween season, include See's Halloween candy in the mix, from our spooky Halloween lollipops to our ghostly chocolate gifts & candy treats! See's Candies




www.sees.com


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

BromBonez said:


> See’s Candies is a tradition. It’s one of the oldest candy shops in the USA still in operation.
> 
> Obviously Halloween, Christmas, and Valentines are their big dates. It isn’t Halloween without a visit to See’s.
> 
> ...


I've heard of See's, I just don't see all of that stuff in our area. Cool fact about the I Love Lucy episode, though, lol. That's a funny episode.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Was watching a CBS channel in our area and saw new commercial for Kit Kat. You see the 4-stick Kit Kat and the the two intermost ones open up like a door, actually a coffin lid I guess and the vampire guy is in there, forgot exactly what he says but something about waking up. Loved it was new, at least I hadn’t seen it.

Then a few minutes later there was a Reese’s cup commercial. The out of wrapper cups were stacked in two separate piles, one on top of the other and electricity was being generated a la Frankenstein monster experiment. Don’t think I’ve seen that before either.

No idea what if any candy we are buying this year as still unclear if kids will be ToTing. Hard to believe it’s mid-Sept already.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I am in love with the Jack o lantern tin pops BromBonez !! I would love several of those just to display. But of course i don't have a See's near me. boooo


----------



## Nebulosus (Aug 28, 2019)

BromBonez said:


> See’s Candies is a tradition. It’s one of the oldest candy shops in the USA still in operation.
> Here’s a link to their online Halloween shop that just went up yesterday.
> 
> 
> ...


I _LOVE_ See's chocolates, thanks for bringing them up, last I had them was around V-day right before the pandemic. I think it's gonna be trick-or-treat-yoself in our household!! ⛈ 🎃


----------



## BromBonez (Aug 10, 2020)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I am in love with the Jack o lantern tin pops BromBonez !! I would love several of those just to display. But of course i don't have a See's near me. boooo


You can order them online! They retail about $2.30 each.

And if you’ve never had a See’s lollipop, it literally lasts a couple of hours, so you can wrap it back up and finish later. I’m sitting here thinking how to describe the taste and experience of eating one, but it’s hard to describe; they’re like nothing out there- in terms of quality and taste for a lollipop. 

My favorite flavors are chocolate and coffee.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Being lactose intolerant I have to be extremely careful how much chocolate I eat and depending on how much milk they use in the process...I might screw up and be sick for the rest of the day. It's a very fine line...and it sucks.

Before I got this way though See's Candy was one of my favorite places to go lol. Our local one closed down but a few towns over there's still one open so I might have to swing by just for that lollipop tin...

I haven't seen the Hershey's Caramel Apple candy this year...wonder if they discontinued it? Be a shame if they did. I also have never found that Milky Way flavor either.

Oh and supposedly the VooDew is the same flavor as last year. Just new labels. Which is kinda lazy but at the same time I'm happy since I never got to try last years flavor. I guess people think it tastes like Skittles?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I hope they didn't discontinue the Hersheys Caramel Apple. The Milkyway Caramel Apple flavor was one of my all time faves and sooo hard to find. Walmart would stock a tiny amount early in the season and then I wouldn't be able to find it again. None, so far, this year.
As for VooDew, we really thought it was the same flavor as last year, but articles online say it's not. Who knows? I guess we'd need to hear from Mtn Dew, themselves. If it's not the same flavor, it's, at least, very similar. I still think it's a candy type flavor. I suppose it's hard to compare the flavor from last year to this year, when we only had a little of it, last year, and it's been a year since we did. Regardless, we still like it just like last year's, same or not.

I wish i had a See’s around here...al that stuff looks so yummy and the boxes and tins so cute!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

BromBonez said:


> You can order them online! They retail about $2.30 each.
> 
> And if you’ve never had a See’s lollipop, it literally lasts a couple of hours, so you can wrap it back up and finish later. I’m sitting here thinking how to describe the taste and experience of eating one, but it’s hard to describe; they’re like nothing out there- in terms of quality and taste for a lollipop.
> 
> My favorite flavors are chocolate and coffee.


Thanks ! I made a little order, free shipping on non heat sensitive items like the pops so that was a bonus. I got a few other things as well. Can't wait


----------



## BromBonez (Aug 10, 2020)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Thanks ! I made a little order, free shipping on non heat sensitive items like the pops so that was a bonus. I got a few other things as well. Can't wait


Haha right on! They make great keepsakes. And nothing beats free shipping.

Keep us posted on what you get.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

BromBonez said:


> Haha right on! They make great keepsakes. And nothing beats free shipping.
> 
> Keep us posted on what you get.


They were the only "halloween" item I got. I got some caramel apple pops, the "little pops" assortment so I could taste other flavors and some peanut brittle. Brittle comes with halloween package but really just a sleeve over the regular box. I wanted some of the Halloween boxes with chocolates but I'm in TN and it's still in the 90s here.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

New to me fall/Halloween cereals. Also found witchs brew kit kat at Kroger.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Husband picked these up for me at local farmer’s market. Yum! Great with morning coffee.


----------



## BromBonez (Aug 10, 2020)

Happy first day of Fall my ghoulish foodies!


----------



## wicked_spoopy (Aug 16, 2019)

Just got back from Target in NorCal...saw the frankencups, both variations of KitKats (pumpkin and witch's brew), and the cookies and cream fangs. It seemed like there was a lot less candy at my store than usual....I'm waiting until Nov. 1 to get anything because nothing jumped out at me that I HAD to have.

Fall baking section had pumpkin cake mix (no apple cider version tho...my favorite) plus the usual baking things. I picked up a box of pumpkin spice mug cake mixes (Betty crocker). Also the thomas's pumpkin English muffins/bagels are out now if you like those.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I got these Halloween coffees at Aldi's this morning. the flavor really isn't Halloween but I got suckered in by the packaging anyway. I'm really not a huge coffee drinker. Its ground, I use the K cups so will have to pull out that reusable one. 3.99 each


----------



## xredge (Oct 24, 2012)

boo who? said:


> Halloween or not, I can't wait to try those mint Kit Kats.


Yep those are really good, was nervous about trying them. I like the original ones don't care for all the candy that come out with the different flavors always disappoint which might be a good thing. Anymore unless they are extremely tempting stay away. I did pick up bag or Brach's mini candy corn with chocolate covered peanuts. Anymore it seems the Wifes and mine go to is the Reeses Pumpkins and in the Freezer.


----------

